# Steal Like an Artist



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I present you with some excerpts from Austin Kleon's new book, ""How to Steal Like an Artist". Don't we all "steal" ideas, inspiration, techniques wherever we can find them? 

Whether you think of yourself as an artist or not, it's hard for me to see haunters as anything else. The designing and construction of props seems as artistic a pursuit as sculpting. Even those who don't build anything design their show as carefully as any producer. Scare acting is a craft as much as any other acting. Creating makeup effects and costuming is clearly an artistic pursuit.

Whatever your taste and passion, I hope you enjoy these!























Check out his website!

Love to hear your thought on the Art of Haunting!

JustJim is a member of AZ Haunters. If you are a haunter or Halloween enthusiast in Arizona, join AZ Haunters TODAY! Regular meetups, make & takes, and lots of Arizonans helping each other put on the best show possible!


----------



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

Hmm, the Art of Haunting. To me, JJ, this involves firstly, one's love for all things Halloween, paranormal, the creepy and suspenseful. To have no fear of the bloody, the gory or the deadly. Haunting takes creativity from design ideas to building, placing displays, lighting and music. A 'Haunter' loves to watch scary movies (I would believe), and take mental (or paper) notes on what they like and incorporate them into their haunt (whether it's zombie related or a Friday the 13th themed...etc). So yes, we do steal, are inspired by, with what we see, read or hear. If we don't, we can dream, we can invent, and make it work for us so we get that perfect scare factor in our haunt. We attend meetings and conventions and forums just like this to exchange ideas and show off what we're proud of. It is ultimately .....whether you are a yard haunt or a pro....it's all about giving your visitors the heebee-jeebee's or scaring the pants off them! Achieving it, yes, may involve inspirations....from others! I have been inspired myself....by many people and groups! All hail Halloween!


----------

